# problème 1er boot après install

## polo_c_moi

bonjour,

j'essaie d'installer gentoo sur un desktop amd 3000g.

Malheureusement il n'a jamais booter correctement, il reste bloqué.

Je crois avoir trouvé une piste, le problème viendrait du drivers AMD.

dans le fichier kern.log je vois :

	Nov 15 16:43:15 tux kernel: [    7.219931] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: Direct firmware load for amdgpu/raven2_gpu_info.bin failed with error -2

	Nov 15 16:43:15 tux kernel: [    7.219932] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: Failed to load gpu_info firmware "amdgpu/raven2_gpu_info.bin"

	Nov 15 16:43:15 tux kernel: [    7.219933] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: Fatal error during GPU init

	Nov 15 16:43:15 tux kernel: [    7.219934] [drm] amdgpu: finishing device.

	Nov 15 16:43:15 tux kernel: [    7.219941] ------------[ cut here ]------------

	....

Effectivement je ne trouve pas raven2_gpu_info.bin

J'ai alors suivi les recommandations trouvées ici : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU

Ca n'a rien apporté

ne serait-il pas possible de déposer le fichier raven2_gpu_info.bin à la main?

où pourrais-je le trouver et où le trouver?

Merci de votre aide

----------

## sebB

Tu as bien installé linux-firmware ?

Si oui poste la config de ton noyau et emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Malheureusement il n'a jamais booter correctement, il reste bloqué. 

 

A quel niveau? Tu n'a rien d'autre dans le dmesg?

----------

## polo_c_moi

Bonjour merci, je te réponds asap

----------

## polo_c_moi

bonjour,

désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt.

depuis la dernière fois j'ai essayé de corriger tout seul, j'ai tout cassé.

je suis en cours de réinstallation, je prends mon temps.

merci

----------

## sluggeek

Salut,

Le fichier raven2.gpu_info.bin est un firmware, tu dois l'installer avant de compiler ton noyau.

Avant le l'installer active le USE flag : initramfs pour le paquet linux-firmware

echo "sys-kernel/linux-firmware initramfs" >> /etc/portage/package.use/linux-firmware.use

Puis

emerge -av --quiet-build linux-firmware 

Par contre pourrais tu me donner les informations suivantes :

La version de ton noyau : 

Comment tu le compiles lors de l'installation : via genkernel ou manuellement ? Si tu le compiles manuellement tu mets les firmwares en dur ?

Si tu l'as compilé manuellement, peux tu faire un pastebin avec ton fichier .config afin qu'on voit quelles options de compilation tu as utilisées ?

Bon courage,

----------

